
End of the world: God particle could DESTROY universe, warns Stephen Hawking - ghosh
http://www.express.co.uk/news/nature/508102/End-of-the-world-Stephen-Hawking-God-particle-Higgs-boson-destroy-universe
======
valarauca1
Early scientists were afraid that nuclear tests would cause the Earth's
atmosphere to ignite its Oxygen Nitrogen atmosphere.

------
lotsofmangos
I'm not that worried. The accretion disk around a galactic black hole surely
already creates collisions as powerful as an earth sized particle accelerator.

